# 1959 Hugo Rickert back on th road…..



## Coalfield (Sep 15, 2022)

….and I like it
Rickert touring.
Purchased as a frame and fork with some extra bits negotiated after the initial sale, from a collector on Bainbridge Is.




^^^ an old pic, staged to check tire clearance, 33 cyclocross fit, but not with off-road clearances.
I did not get to this build as quickly as I should have. Cancer will do that to ya.



Room for big ones, maybe 35mm smoothies, if need be, certainly 32.  Shift cable rollers, a first for me to see (+ keep).



Nice lugs.



Rolling with 27mm in below pic, 25s above, but obvious room for more.



Check ride - bare yellow cloth, lemony.



Campa Gran Sport ders/shifters and a newer VO 46/30 crank, Galli brake levers Ambrosio stem, 3t bars, Newbaum's cotton tape.
And closer-up of bars with one coat of clear, thin shellac. Bit deeper (darker?). And longer lasting as yellow.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Very Nice!


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 17, 2022)

Nice!!!  Most likely you got this from Jeff.  He has a great collection - been there to his place many times.

I'm stopping off there in the next few weeks to drop off a couple bikes to him and also pick one up for myself.

Enjoy your ride on the Rickert. ( Ive got one as well but it's a Track bike )


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 17, 2022)

Fabulous!
Love the cable guides.


----------

